# Nice Apartment in HK needed



## Mx0205 (Jan 18, 2010)

Do anyone know where to find nice studio apartment but not too small (min 400sqft) .. with kitchen inside would be great and not too hard to reach the central. Maybe the price between 5000 HKD - 8000 HKD.

Thanx a lot


----------

